# Einfache Schnittmaske! Geht aber nicht



## Fleck06 (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich wusste es mal, aber in der neuen Version CS2, bin ich ratlos. Alles was ich will ist ein gezeichnetes Objekt (Rechteck) in ein anderes Rechteck einzufügen (das darüberliegende soll in das darunterliegende eingefügt werden...

Ich hab natürlich gesucht, aber mit dem Pathfinder zieht er ja wenn du ab oder fügt hinzu! Ich will aber eine einfache Schnittmaske wie in PS...

edit: Die Hilfe funktioniert nicht mehr. Ka warum...

danke schon mal


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juni 2006)

Hi, einfach rechte Maustaste und Schnittmaske wählen.

Gruß


----------



## Fleck06 (12. Juni 2006)

Klappt aber nicht. Er nimmt dann den Teil der beiden überlappenden Objekte... und man sieht nur diesen...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2006)

Hi,
also soviel ich weiß gibts diese Funktion nicht im Illustrator. Ich kenne diese nur aus Freehand und Indesign (innen einfügen).
Ansonsten Einfach das Objekt welches Außen sein soll einfach drüber legen und Gruppieren dann haste ansich den selben Effekt. 

Gruß


----------



## Fleck06 (13. Juni 2006)

Ich möchte es einfach nur so haben:

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8201/schnittmaske1rd.png


----------

